# Sneak peek 09 SpyderWeb Target



## sstarnes (Feb 1, 2003)

Looking good Vern. I still love my Spyderweb target:darkbeer:

See you at the ATA show


----------



## edmcclaskey (Mar 31, 2008)

*spyderweb target*

spyderweb targets are the only target that will stop the mantis crossbow arrows without breaking your back to remove and not ruining the fletchings, and so easy to remove arrows from target, holes heal themselves,
will not rot left out doors in the weather, all in all the perfect target that will last many years,
the best target and it is not the most expensive..Love that part as well,

www.talismancrossbows.com
we have tested most all crossbow targets ..spyderweb is the best..

look forward to testing your new targets as well in our shooting range,,

Ed Mcclaskey vp of Talsimancrossbows

vern would you like me to test your new target?


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

so is it a layered like a block? or solid like Rhineharts, or some other material?


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

What do they cost?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Just broadhead tuned a new Bowtech tonight, and frustrated as usual with the targets I have hear at the house. Ruined 3 carbons the last 2 days with shoot thrus!

Sent you an email from the contact page of your website. Looking for a quality target that actually holds up as advertised!


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

redneckarcher29 said:


> What do they cost?


They aren't cheap. I was hoping to be able to use them for our field course .. . but unless our club has a spare $9000.00 laying around . . .


----------



## lnevett (Apr 9, 2006)

I have and 2.0 and was going to buy a 1.5, but now.... Should i wait and see the 2009????


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

ill see what i can find out today about the 09's and see when they will be avaliable

thanks Mark


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

it would be nice if they had something inbetween 120 dollars and 600 dollars...


2 foot by 2 foot is to small and 4 foot by 4 is to ,,,,,costly.


----------



## archer56 (Mar 9, 2006)

*A few pictures*

Here is some new sizes - 21" X 21" - 30" x 30" - 38" x 38" and the 48" x 48" and few more pictures


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

now you can pin a 5 spot perfectly flat on the target. These will be great for the serious archers who shoots several shots per day. Probaly a few more bucks up front but they will pay for themselves time and time again. A great target just got better.


----------



## sstarnes (Feb 1, 2003)

I have had my 4x4 for almost a year now and have thousands of shots into it and it has performed flawless. I shoot mine at 13 yards without any arrows sticking out the back. The front screen has held up really well for getting pounded with 26 sized arrows. These targets are well worth the money.


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

Dang vern, i havent seen the new spyderwebs,,,,,,,,,,, they are looking awesome, you always got that creative mind thinking of something bigger and better. :darkbeer:

They are really looking great.
........................................................................................................

I own a spyderweb, and its the only target i shoot, they are the best on the market. If your a serious archer, you really need to check these out


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

Whats the shot life rating? :noidea:

I have a compressed layer target and I am getting fieldpoints passing through after 10 months.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

I don't own one of these, but shot one at the IBO Triple Crown this year and they are AWESOME! I have spent nearly $100 a year for the last good number of years on a Morrell Range bags...I go through one in about 10 months. For a bit more money, you could buy a Spider Web and it *last years*. It is simply a great, great target. I highly suggest getting one. My next target will be a Spider Web for sure. My only knock on them is the spots you are shooting at. I like a nice defined round dot to shoot at and the Spider Web Target has painted on spiders to shoot at....not my favorite, but I can work around that.


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

I rarely shoot under 100 a day since I lost my job 4 years ago. A normal day (abnormal for most) would be arround 175 or more. After about 9 months my Spyder Web was starting to look a little ratty. Gave them a call to see about rebuilding it. They asked me for pictures and said the 2x2 could not be rebuilt. A couple of days later there was a new 2x2 at my door. Can't say enough about these guys but I will start by saying they have a fantastic product with a great warrantee!
By the way, still shooting the old one at a modest level. It gives great bare shaft feed back with no pass thrus.


----------



## schoi (Dec 8, 2008)

*Availability?*



archer56 said:


> Here is some new sizes - 21" X 21" - 30" x 30" - 38" x 38" and the 48" x 48" and few more pictures


When will the new 2009 models be available? In particular, the 30"x30" and 38"x38" models with the flat fronts for easier paper target mounting? And, how much?


----------

